# NCEES Record Experience vs. Experience Under Licensed Engineer



## Spitfire6532 (Dec 6, 2021)

I will be applying for initial licensure through the NCEES dashboard when I have enough work experience in a few months (I still have some pending work experiences). Does anyone know if you need to have 4 years total engineering experience or 4 years total engineering experience under a licensed engineer (see image below from my NCEES record)? For reference, I am going to be applying in Colorado, and yes I have already emailed them but I am not expecting a prompt response. 

Additionally, for some of my experience I listed a supervisor who I mistakenly assumed was a PE, and it was approved by NCEES and my supervisor. I don't see any option to modify my work experience. Is it possible to resubmit the time listing a licensed engineer from the company that wasn't my direct supervisor if I need to get the time listed as under a licensed engineer? 

Maybe someone has experience with this, thanks for reading!


----------



## steel (Dec 6, 2021)

You should be able to edit it unless it's currently being approved by your supervisor.

And I don't know Colorado's rules, but I am going to assume that you need 4 years under a licensed PE, so the bottom number is the one you need to pay attention to the most.


----------



## Spitfire6532 (Dec 6, 2021)

Screenshot is probably hard to read, but this one was fully approved and I don't see the option to edit on either screen below. IT lets me edit my current job, because you need to reapprove time when filling out application, but not my fully approved other job. Might have to reach out to NCEES directly and have them remove the experience or see if I can change my supervisor.


----------



## steel (Dec 6, 2021)

Actually, yeah, they do say to email them:


----------



## Spitfire6532 (Dec 6, 2021)

structurenole15 said:


> Actually, yeah, they do say to email them:
> View attachment 26254


Oh awesome, thanks for digging that up, I will probably have to go through that fun process then


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 6, 2021)

I think that as long as you have the experience under a licensed engineer, that your supervisor being a licensed engineer is not as critical. For example, we have teams in our office that are multidisciplinary, so a person's supervisor may be an architect, or a project manager, rather than an engineer, but the projects they do are led by a licensed individual. I am not sure how to note that in the experience record though.


----------



## steel (Dec 6, 2021)

vhab49_PE said:


> I think that as long as you have the experience under a licensed engineer, that your supervisor being a licensed engineer is not as critical. For example, we have teams in our office that are multidisciplinary, so a person's supervisor may be an architect, or a project manager, rather than an engineer, but the projects they do are led by a licensed individual. I am not sure how to note that in the experience record though.


I think the only way to have the licensed engineer verify it through the record. So even if they are not necessarily the supervisor, if they have knowledge of one's work during the time frame, they can verify it.


----------

